# Medical Biller-OBGYN--Work from home



## rose2014 (Mar 11, 2013)

Looking for an experienced biller, has worked with OBGYN before. I am looking for someone who can work part time in house.

• Assist with working denials.
• Analyze patient account details and respond to any questions regarding claims and/or claim status.
• Knowledge of Medicare, Medicaid, submitting and following up on claims to insurance companies in order to receive payment for services rendered.
• Experience in working with CPT/ICD-9 -OBGYN.


Email - obgynbill@gmail.com

Thanks


----------



## rhondagranja (Mar 11, 2013)

I can help you remotely if needed.  I teach OB/GYN coding and glad to help.. 

-Rhonda


----------



## smr820 (Mar 12, 2013)

*14 years experience*

Hello. My name is Susan and I have over 14 years experience in OB/GYN coding. I am looking for a part-time position. Please feel free to contact me.


----------



## clearblue (Mar 12, 2013)

I also code OBGYN and could help remotely from home.


----------



## Thouvenel (Mar 12, 2013)

I want to offer my services as well, hope you could use several.


----------



## wdavis (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi there..I am also interested in this position and e-mailed my Resume yesterday. Hopinh to be considered for the position!!


----------

